# Clendening conditions?



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

How has the bite for clendening been? Searching for bass this weekend.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Havnt been there yet this year will be prefishin Saturday have a club bass Tournament there this Sunday. It will probably be packed with bass guys. The club is a 30 boat feild. Just giving u a heads up. If I was fun fishin for bass I would go to leesville. It's been on fire lately


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Good deal. I let you know how I do.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Musky tournament at Leesville.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't be afraid of fishing during a tournament. You'd never get to fish on the weekends. All the large lakes have some type of tournament every weekend.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

One of the advantages of being retired is we can fish during the week.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Ducky...
How did Sunday go? 

I had 9lb 12 oz on Saturday


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

15 to win 4th through 2nd all had 10lb to 12lb bags we had 5 fish for 8.23 caught most of our fish on jerkbait and shakyhead. A few on pop Rs


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

What club are you with? We were killbuckvalley bass club, we had a club event that Saturday


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tuscarawas county bassmaster


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Anyone have any Saugeye reports ? Used to camp and fish out there all the time..
But the previous owners catered to oilfield workers and Bearded families with piles of cash..So they were overcharging for poor docks and service.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I caught 4 keepers there Sunday on jerkbait. Two was over 4lbs one was a solid 3lb and a 18incher along with a few shorts.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks
I appreciate it. I probably should go back out there.Its been a while. I Mostly have been fishing and camping at Tappan last few years. But not many tent/pet friendly campsites left and those will probably be replaced soon..From what I got it will all be turned into a high tech concrete trailer park..
But hey ! Still plenty of good lakes to fish..


----------

